# Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum



## Eisenkneter (22. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin Sommer 2007 zum Segeln in der türk. Ägäis eingeladen.

abends soll in Buchten geankert werden.

Gibts da was zu angeln? was? wie? #c

idealerweise spinnfischen. Gibts da barrakuda, bluefisch und co? wie fischt man auf sowas? wie zu Hause auf Hecht? 

Ich habe außer als Halbstarker im Hafenbecke von Malle noch nie im Mittelmeer gefischt.

Wer weiss was?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

Moin!

Die einfachse Methode ist ne Handleine mit 
Sardinen oder Krebsfleisch.


----------



## Eisenkneter (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

danke, aber mir gehts weniger um die schiffsversorgung mit fisch sondern vielmehr um die angelei als solche. 

aber egal. was würde denn dann an den haken hängenbleiben? was gibts da überhaupt erwähnenswertes?


----------



## Torsk_SH (22. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

Ne meistens nur solche kleinen Barschartigen, oder auch diese Levrecks erinnern ein wenig an Zander.
Insgesammt aber echt kleine Fischchen die aber lecker sind.

Was man auch machen kann ist Spinnfischen auf Hornhecht, ist aber mitunter ein schweres unterfangen.
Alles in allem würde ich mir eine Handangeln im Supermarkt kaufen und ein bissl mit Fischstückchen rumangeln. Macht Laune und kann ne Mahlzeit ergeben.

Die genauen Bezeichnungen kann ich Dir leider nicht geben da ich die Namen nicht auf Deutsch und auch nicht auf Türkisch kenne. Aber es werden keine Riesen werden. Leider...

Mein Rekord liegt bei 90cm Hornhecht *ABER* in 6 Jahren!


----------



## Eisenkneter (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

danke, das ist doch mal ne aussage. 

und wenn wir schonmal beim essen sind: gibts irgendwelche, die man nicht essen sollte? kenne wie gesagt ausser meeräschen und so gar keine mittelmeerfische.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

Es gibt einen der unserem Petermänchen sehr ähnlich sieht.
Den sollte man besser nicht ohne Handschuhe anfassen geschweige denn essen.

Aber die anderen kann man verputzen.


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

Hier eine Liste:

http://www.mymerhaba.com/de/main/content.asp_Q_id_E_1971

Die Bilder musst Du dir bitte selber ergooglen. 
Solltest Du hilfe brauchen meld Dich.


----------



## Eisenkneter (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

danke,

das ist echt mal ne brauchbare site. wenn man wie ich nicht mal die deutschen namen der mittelmeerfische kennt nutzt auch das beste dt-türk-lexikon nix. 
jetzt hab ich wenigstens mal ein anfang.

die segler werden wohl die nächte in sandigen buchten vor anker verbringen wollen, nicht vor hafeneinfahrten, klippen und anderen hotspots. das macht es sicher nicht einfacher.

was geht denn auf sand? fällt mir zunächst nur rochen ein. hats die dort? größe (> nötiges gerät?) ?


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Dezember 2006)

*AW: Angeln in türk. Ägäis / Bodrum*

Moin!

Ehrlich gesagt... keine Ahnung :q


----------

